

Ask HN: How do you watch for follow-ups to a HN comment without hitting refresh? - alister

If you make a comment on Hacker News, is there any way to watch for replies or follow-ups without constantly hitting refresh?
======
dfc
I use and highly recommend:

<http://hnnotify.com/>

HNNotify emails you when someone responds to one of your posts. It cuts down
on the distractions that come along with constantly hitting refresh on the
threads link.

------
iamdave
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=yourUserName>

Assuming you mean without having to watch the individual thread. Shows the
comments you've made, and replies.

------
chewxy
<http://notifo.com/hackernews> You're welcome

